

Ask HN: Does anyone else here accept Bitcoin? - solid

I was inspired by a Reddit post to look into Bitcoin, and I really like the idea of a decentralized currency to counter this inflationary USD nonsense. So I just went ahead and slapped one of the Bitcoin icons onto my company website's footer.<p>So I'm wondering if anyone else here accepts Bitcoin. If so, have you received any payments in it? What has the experience been like? I would really love to see who is adopting this technology.
======
johnny22
i'll wait until the adults start using it (or something like it). I consider
bitcoin an expensive proof of concept not something worth using as is.

